# Okay, Okay. I need a Shetland!



## Celtic Hill Farm (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, so after seeing the Shetlands Sunday, i fell in love with them! My mom agreed that they were amazing, and she really liked them. She said i could get one,




As long as i get a full sized horse that i can trail ride with. So basically the Shetland would be my show horse.



. Im really excited because i found a place in my area that Breed, Raises and Trains quality shetlands that i can work with and learn from. Ive decided that i want an Over Modern Shetland. BUT if a different horse comes along i won't over look it. Because there isn't alot of ASPC shows in the area, im going to try and get a pinto so i can show pinto, because they have shows right down the road from me! Just excited i thought i would share.

Ohhh, did i mention we sold our lake house so we are in the market for a horse???


----------



## Betsy (Aug 4, 2009)

Way Kool!! Congradulations!!!!

I feel the same way you do, the shetland bug bit me too!! They do look soo Awsome!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats and be sure and let us know when you find the one!


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 4, 2009)

Make sure you are prepared for owning a Modern, over or under. I would go get some lessons from some of the older farms that represent the breed best. They are a lot of fun and a lot of work! LOL!

Congratulations!


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 5, 2009)

Horse shows are way more fun than a lake house could ever be.








The only problem is you can't just have one, now that you are bitten you are in a heap of trouble. LOL Enjoy and let us know if we can be of any help to you.


----------



## krissy3 (Aug 18, 2009)

I went "Shetlandless" for 5 months once ....once... It was the longest 5 months of my life. Congradulations to our club....your in...now , when are you going to buy your 2nd Shetland?



I am at 4 and the addiction gets stronger the more you have . I think they need a "Shetland Annonomis "(sp) intervention for some of us.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 18, 2009)

I have recently just rejoined the shetland pony gang... Hehe.. I am waiting to get some more pics of him... Maybe today I can do it hehe


----------



## Miniv (Aug 18, 2009)

We also fell in love with the Shetland "LATE IN LIFE"!





We started out with breeding "munchkins"....LOVED the tiny ones...... Still like them, but it's the taller, leggie kids that turn our heads. What can I say???



(We've been breeding Arenosa Shetlands into our herd for over 10 years now.)


----------

